# • swell.gr • Mazda MX5 RG 55 Enhancement Detail •



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Hello everyone :wave:

One of last week's cars was this Red Mazda MX-5 which was booked for a light optical enhancement and protection session.

Since the car had some deeper swirls and light scratches, we had to do some more passes with the polisher until we got the desired results so it turned to an almost full correction session.

Along with the correction, all interior plastic and leather surfaces were properly cleaned and finally dressed. Unfortunately this procedure is not documented with pictures due to lack of time.










Paint thickness inspection:


























Correction, despite the deeper maks, started well with the help of Menzerna PO203S which served its purpose really well.

Here are some 50/50 shots









































































Before / After shots




























































































































































































All trims were treated with Britemax Rubber Max and glass surfaces were sealed with Angelwax H2GO - Rain Repellent. Wheels were sealed with FK100P

After correction was finished, all surfaces were cleaned with IPA and then came a layer of Wet Glaze 2.0
Finally the car was handwaxed with the famous Race Glaze Signature 55 Wax for the ultimate looks and protection..

Here are some final Shots :








































































































































Τhanks for viewing


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Top work again MX5 looks fantastic looks great in red as well


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

great work as usual, gotta love those reflections


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Looks amazing!!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job as always mate :thumb:


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Beautiful, speckless work Mike! :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thank you all guys ,much obliged :thumb:


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Another good work!


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Wow, top work on Mazda :thumb:.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Top Job Mike , and like Meguiars says...What a Shine :thumb:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Very nice work :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks great Mike, i enjoy reading your details, you consistently turn out amazing standards!


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Top job Mike, really stand out stuff


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic finish:thumb:


----------



## nuberlis (Aug 23, 2011)

Excellent work and finish!:thumb:


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

The red turned out real glossy Mike :argie: Was it sticky paint?

Faysal


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Excellent finish Mike :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

matzagrin said:


> Another good work!





deni2 said:


> Wow, top work on Mazda :thumb:.





Racer said:


> Top Job Mike , and like Meguiars says...What a Shine :thumb:





lowejackson said:


> Very nice work :thumb:





JBirchy said:


> Looks great Mike, i enjoy reading your details, you consistently turn out amazing standards!





RaceGlazer said:


> Top job Mike, really stand out stuff





tonyy said:


> Fantastic finish:thumb:





Faysal said:


> The red turned out real glossy Mike :argie: Was it sticky paint?
> 
> Faysal





Eurogloss said:


> *Excellent finish Mike :thumb:
> 
> Mario*


Thank you for your comments


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Very deep Red. 
Great finish as always Mike.


----------

